
Show HN: Get Musk to Mars - sidthekid
http://sidthekidder.github.io/musk2mars
======
nenadg
Great thing, I laughed hard, never reaching Mars. It's a bit too hard :-)

~~~
sidthekid
Really? What is your win/lose ratio?

~~~
nenadg
I don't know, haven't recorded. Colleague of mine reached it in 2025, is that
a good score?

~~~
sidthekid
That's pretty good, fastest I reached myself was 2026.

~~~
eudoxus
After my 50th attempt and first actually getting there, was 2023.

